# Coming soon to a screen near you.....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

couldn't resist! 

PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR....










Looking forward to seeing them grow up together!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent .. you are as crazy as me ... 

Bring on the puppy days   oh I have missed lovely puppy reveals and updates from owners .. enjoy your new puppies, hey but share them with us xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! I love it! and I love puppy days! you feel like you really get to know the dogs, and of course their owners!! I miss my puppy days!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous Ruth .... We've all got one track minds at the moment lol. One day Mo it'll be your turn to get an ickle baby brother or sister for Lady xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Amanda... Lady needs a puppy sibling!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> AH! I love it! and I love puppy days! you feel like you really get to know the dogs, and of course their owners!! I miss my puppy days!


Those puppy days go so quickly, think that puppy number 2 is needed Mo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

you are going to have to make a new picture when kim picks her baby


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey could we have a *Summer Puppy 2013 *thread .. that would be fab, all lovely new puppies that we can all follow along with their new owners ... lots of updates and photos of Karen's, Ruth's, Deborah's and Kim's puppies plus other who want to join in the fun


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really wanted to include Kim's too... I will add to it when we know for sure and when we know Mr Wilfiboys name


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh that is too cute. What a great idea.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

That is too cute!
I'm so pleased to have some people to share this with  Especially two who have been there, done that  It's going to be so lovely sharing the excitement with everyone arty:

This forum has been such a great source of info for me while I've been waiting for the right time and the right pup  I've seen what a great support you all are to new puppy owners - I know I'll be posting here a lot over the next few months! 

:ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Deborah and Cora we will love sharing this with you, its the best cockapoo forum around, thanks to its supportive and nice members ... you will love it .. although we are all little bit poo crazy, in the nicest possible way


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to share this new experience with you Debs and lovely to know we will be going through the stages together. Just remember one thing... On the bad days when you have the blues or your finding it tough - puppy days go past in a flash and you have to savour every moment. I am looking forward to being calmer puppy mummy this time, chilling out and just enjoying our new girl. We are here to help you. X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg thats fantastic!! 3 little cuties,love it!!!! xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Does this mean Mandy's merle pup parents are on ILMC too?! I must have missed all that! I do prefer it here than the Facebook CCGB page so big YAY that I won't miss pics of these lovely pups growing up!! Congrats to all the new pup parents! My mum became one last week, this is a pic of Amber:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Amber is beautiful!!!
And I never did say thanks for the name Willow


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> Does this mean Mandy's merle pup parents are on ILMC too?! I must have missed all that! I do prefer it here than the Facebook CCGB page so big YAY that I won't miss pics of these lovely pups growing up!! Congrats to all the new pup parents! My mum became one last week, this is a pic of Amber:
> View attachment 11889


Yes mummy pyper is on here,there should be a few pics floating around she is a blue merle xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> couldn't resist!
> 
> PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR....
> 
> ...


Ruth,any chance of adding another pup to that pic,think cora and splodges sister will be joining here,well her new owner will be lol xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

To much fun

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Clever, clever,clever Donna xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> To much fun
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2



Awwwww thats brilliant!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna that is great!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Donna that is great!


Can't wait to add you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol. Might be a bit of waiting.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna! That's class! I was going to ask you to do the next one, with Kim's addition! Brilliant. Thanks a lot! 

Mandy we sure can add another! Just give us the pic! Oh how lovely.. 5 puppies! Yay! Amazing that your 3 and Nina are at exactly the same stage! It's going to be fun!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna.. We need to add Alfie..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Or sorry you need to... Your so much better than me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Or sorry you need to... Your so much better than me


Yours was brilliant. I just wanted to put a pic of all the recent pups there. I can only put nine to a picture. 
What I would love to do (because I have no life) is put them together by age so mom's can watch them grow together. We would need a thread where people post their pup and the age.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Yours was brilliant. I just wanted to put a pic of all the recent pups there. I can only put nine to a picture.
> What I would love to do (because I have no life) is put them together by age so mom's can watch them grow together. We would need a thread where people post their pup and the age.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


This sounds like a fab idea! Who's in??


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in.... Oh no, I don't have a pup! Grrrrr! I'll just have to watch from the sidelines instead this time! Such cute pics xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I'm in.... Oh no, I don't have a pup! Grrrrr! I'll just have to watch from the sidelines instead this time! Such cute pics xxx


Maybe when Donna is through with the puppy collage, she can start on the bigger pups


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I sure can. Start a thread of you fav pic and age. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

